# pre-brining and freezing leg quarters??



## scottfitz1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Scott Fitzgerald, been smoking continually for over 2 weeks now with my MES30 with apple chips and am beginning to totally understand the craving, enjoyment and satisfaction that is derived from doing this!!!  Thank you for the support and suggestions on my first endeavors.  My only disappointment so far was with the flavoring of my first double smoked ham, I used "the Jeff" method but will try again at a suitable sale price.

     I am getting ready to do my first 2 whole birds today as a gift for friends, I am using the "Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine" for 18 hrs and using the "Big Bald BBQ Rub" on my birds and temp at 300 to help the skin.  Since leg quarters are usually in a fairly good sized bag, is it possible to brine them and then bag them and freeze them in smaller packs??  Or am I defeating the science that is behind brining??

      My next new project will be side by side birds, one with beer can style and the next a traditional style standing up as well and will try "Jeff's Rub" and cherry with them.  I cooked a huuuuge rack of spare ribs for my neighbors 2 days ago, but alas, they were on vacation and I was forced to imbibe for myself!!!  Will start posting pictures in the near future.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 13, 2014)

I would wait to brine them till I was ready to smoke. If you brine them before you are letting them thaw all the way first (most bags come frozen). Then your refreezing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## superdave (Nov 14, 2014)

My other concern might be what happens to the meat after being water logged (brined) and then frozen.  Does the meat experience any tissue damage from the expanded brine?  LOL!


----------

